# fishing event



## shunishu (Mar 11, 2018)

starts on the 15th it seems 
save your leaf tickets just in case, seems to have exclusive items (some require leaf tickets), tho I imagine as a site-specific event, it will probably come back at some point..


Spoiler: some more info



new fish, aquariums, campsite remodel  
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/83kxbc/new_type_of_camp_possibly_coming_soon/

some more pics on this japanese website https://game.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1110732.html


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 11, 2018)

shunishu said:


> starts on the 15th it seems
> save your leaf tickets just in case, seems to have exclusive items, tho I imagine as a site-specific event, it will probably come back at some point..
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm being honest, I _really_ hate that camp backdrop/forreground. Idk I think it could have been prettier/cuter


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

I like the camp bg, but honestly I'm just tired of all these events all the time sigh.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I like the camp bg, but honestly I'm just tired of all these events all the time sigh.



I'll agree with that, especially since they're layering them on top of each other. Like can't you just wait until one is over???


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> I'll agree with that, especially since they're layering them on top of each other. Like can't you just wait until one is over???



nope gotta force feed all the users and force them to check on stuff all the time and get people even more addicted.

yeah i'm a cynic but i used to play FEH and pvz heroes before and they burned me out p good.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 11, 2018)

yeah it's just ok.. looking forward to aquariums tho.
hope it's not too hard or expensive..
and yes, they could atleast give us a week or two between events. this even happens during another event   
-_-;;


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> nope gotta force feed all the users and force them to check on stuff all the time and get people even more addicted.



Personal responsibility is a thing. Don't do the events if you hate them so much. There is absolutely no one forcing anything on you.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 11, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Personal responsibility is a thing. Don't do the events if you hate them so much. There is absolutely no one forcing anything on you.


geez, if you like the items, you are kinda forced to do the events, even if you hate how they're layed out..
and apps putting pressure on users and keeping them addicted is a real thing.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2018)

Was okay with it, thinking I could get the backgrounds with fish, until I read they are to be bought with Leaf Tickets. :/
Definitely still gonna save up on Celeste instead.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 11, 2018)

OMG I live that’s backdrop! But now I’m so conflicted... I want Celeste but if I buy her I can’t get the background and vice versa...
They need to give us a break from all these events. It’s just making people burn out and not want to play.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 11, 2018)

shunishu said:


> apps putting pressure on users and keeping them addicted is a real thing.



(In this reply "you" means "everyone in general".)

It's your choice if you want to break your FOMO/completionism habits and put the app down for a while. If you don't and prefer to stay miserable, that's also a choice. If you are addicted to the point where you WANT to stop but actually can't, then it's a good time to seek some help, and I mean that sincerely, not as a joke. But if you're not at that point, then you have the power to make choices. Again, Nintendo is not forcing anything on anyone. You are the one setting expectations and requirements for yourself. if you don't do a certain event, you won't get the stuff but Nintendo also isn't going to send out thugs to break your legs. 

In other news, Celeste will be available for at least another month, according to the in-game ad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 11, 2018)

Another event.  Of course.  The new terrain isn't that great anyway.  I wish Nintendo would give us a break.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 12, 2018)

@NiamhACPC topic is fishing event .. can you stay on it and not project.


_on topic_ I wonder what other fish there will be, since there's already one that wasn't in new leaf (I think). looking forward to seeing that. I like the new(-ish) look of the aquariums. :>
which makes me excited for the bug catching event.  can't wait to add all the little buggies in my room ^^ and seeing which new ones there might be. wonder if the fish/bug items from new leaf appear at some point.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking forward to aquariums for sure, I love me some fishy friends! I hope Octavian gets greatly offended. Eheuhuhe


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 12, 2018)

I hope we can keep aquariums with fish in them in our camp afterwards. I really miss that in this version of the game.


----------



## J087 (Mar 12, 2018)

It kinda smells like a leaf-ticket-only event.

Also, it's pretty weird to have an underwater campsite. On land.

_"....honey? I think I flooded the carburator"_


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 12, 2018)

J087 said:


> Also, it's pretty weird to have an underwater campsite. On land.



It's also pretty weird to have an octopus visiting your camp on land, dressed up like a goth. 

I would LOVE that aquarium but I blew my leaf tickets on Celeste (no regrets). Hopefully I can attain some more before then; crafting only the leaf-ticket Mario items was a good help.

("flooded carburetor" made me giggle)


----------

